# ssd showing up as removal drive



## manny729 (Jun 11, 2014)

installed a new ssd with a fresh copy win 8 on my mb sabertooth fx990 r2.0 but for some reason it showing up under safely remove hardware and eject media ....i wanna fix this been looking for a fix for past 2 days my MB is amd Ur help would greatly appreciate :smile:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

All my HDD's show up under "safely remove" tab in the notification area.


----------



## manny729 (Jun 11, 2014)

is there someway removing it ?im sure there not suppose be there ?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think so...I think its apart of windows 8. Let me check my windows 7 PC. Under windows 7 they're not listed but under windows 8 they are....very odd.


----------



## manny729 (Jun 11, 2014)

seems to be a driver problem but which one is what im thinking i have 
Asmedia SATA Controller Driver V2.0.8.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL) but it dont fix it


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it has something to do with AHCI being enabled....not sure.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have AHCI enabled when you installed you SSD?


----------



## manny729 (Jun 11, 2014)

its on i can choose ide but i heard it mess up my install


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've had that displayed with my W7 system since I installed the SSD around 2 years ago, it doesn't affect performance.
You just have to be careful when safely removing USB's etc...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

AMD chipset? I recall that issue with AMD chipset drivers when 7 first came out . . they updated the drivers after a bit and it went away


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

My Windows 7 desktop shows SSD drive as a hard disk drive and always has, not a removable drive. I believe it has to do with allowing esata to function and also with the choice of AHCI over Ide. I also remember hearing install of the Intel's Rapid Storage Technology driver and checking "quick removal" will fix this but since it never happened to me I never tried it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, if you choose AHCI, all drives will show up under Safely Remove. You can create a Registry Hack that removes the internal ones: FIX: AHCI/SATA drives showing in "Safely Remove Hardware"


----------

